# Flock Defender



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Rooster Booster. 5 1/2 month old Easter Egger. He's already fended off one hawk attack.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And incredibly handsome to boot. He really is a stunning bird.

He's the argument for why everyone that can should have a rooster in their flock.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Stunning and unique! Your post shows just how valuable a good rooster is; I have several. But my best flock protectors are the two tom turkeys.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Stunning and unique! Your post shows just how valuable a good rooster is; I have several. But my best flock protectors are the two tom turkeys.


Agreed.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My


robin416 said:


> And incredibly handsome to boot. He really is a stunning bird.
> 
> He's the argument for why everyone that can should have a rooster in their flock.


 Welsummer Rooster is so beautiful and was sweet until he turned 15 weeks old. He tortured my pullets who are his same age and were raised together from day 1 terribly even not allowing them to eat and turned on me even tearing my hand up. He fought me and anybody who came around. The pullets were afraid to go in the coop with him. I gave him to a friend who has acres of land where he can do his thing with about 4 chickens. My girls are so happy and at peace. Should I interfere with their tranquility with another rooster or not? Mine do not free range but they have a covered 20x20 run and have also an uncovered fenced in area about half an acre they run freely in. They have a Barred Rock who has assumed the role as queen and they all seem fine. Please advise me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's totally your choice. You're the only one familiar with your setup and your flock.

While having a rooster has so many pluses there is the issue of their temperment if they become like your boy.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

I've found introducing a year old rooster is much easier than a slightly older bird than what the flock is. Their temperament is not as up and down as a 4-8 month old bird and they are big enough to get respect due to size alone.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The older the rooster the better.


----------

